# Classic carpet question



## Jeannine (Nov 29, 2017)

I just completed a classic carpet for my campsite only to find I can't place it there. It's not lit up in my inventory when I'm arranging furniture. I am able spread it in my camper though. I guess it's considered flooring apparently but is there a way to put it in the campsite?
Thank you!


----------



## lPeachy (Nov 29, 2017)

I think the carpets aren't in the same "category" as rugs are. Wallpapers and Carpets are camper limited in my experience


----------



## Bcat (Nov 29, 2017)

unfortunately, as lpeachy has said, carpets and wallpaper is camper exclusive. There's no way to put it at the campsite as far as I know.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 29, 2017)

Ah, thank you guys. I wish I'd known that, but I'll still make use of it in my camper


----------



## kayleee (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah the same thing happened to me - I wouldn't have crafted it if I had known I couldn't use it at my campsite.


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

Someone on another forum specifically said that 'flooring' could be used to cover the white wood of the campsite, and said it worked for them to do it that way. So, I made the same investment.

Seems to not be the case though.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 30, 2017)

Rose said:


> Someone on another forum specifically said that 'flooring' could be used to cover the white wood of the campsite, and said it worked for them to do it that way. So, I made the same investment.
> 
> Seems to not be the case though.



That's what I hoped as well but I haven't found a way to make it work. It's unfortunate because now I'm very short on paper I need to make the picnic set lol


----------

